# custom canopy



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey all

Any idea's on where to order a custom canopy from?
The canopy I have currently doesn't allow enough access for cleaning and is growing moldy from the humidity.

Rick


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd just find a carpenter. Target is making mine.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

i guess it depends on what you mean by custom? I have built "custom" canopies for my aquariums in the past quite easily, the key to it is figure out what you want it to look like, what functionality you want it to have and if you want hide things inside the canopy or just have the canopy cover the top of the tank and have a space for your lighting to shine through it. Personally I like the ones where everything is hidden inside the canopy including the light fixtures etc, but I also know that is not always possible with some of today's intense lighting systems. I am in the process of building one for my 230 gallon tank and it will hide everything inside the canopy, It will have two hatches at the front so I can access the water for feeding and simple cleaning, however lightweight enough for me to remove when I want to do a thorough cleaning of my tank. Personally I like my Aquarium to be a bit of furniture piece and have hiding places for filters and accessories etc underneath and the canopy on top to finish it off. I will post pictures when I have it all done.


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

After recently making a canopy I am already in need of making modifications to it after just 2 weeks  Moisture has effected it that quickly. So I am going to be opening up back of it more most likely, or installing some computer fans to keep the air flow moving. I think taller lid would have been a better option, but I did not want to spend the $ for a 12" tall piece of oak.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

The key to making a wooden canopy is to make sure the wood is sealed really well with a good sealer otherwise mold and what not will always be a problem. Also helps to have glass tops to help stop the evaporation


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> Also helps to have glass tops to help stop the evaporation


Yes, one must seal the top of the tank with glass or plexi tops to stop rapid evaporation before placing a canopy over it, otherwise the moisture will penetrate unsealed wood and mold and mildew will set in


----------

